# Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?



## Schlammtaucher (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen was es was zu beachten gibt beim Kauf eines Watkeschers? Und wenn ja was? Welches budget muss ich einplanen? 

Schönen Dank ersma!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Der Watkescher muss schwimmen!

Ansonsten kannst du bei von 20 - 100 Euro Kosten einplanen.

Ich habe ein eher günstigeres Modell, welches leider nicht schwimmfähig war. Hab dann die offenen Stellen mit Silikonmasse zugeklebt und seit dem ist das Problem behoben.


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Hol Dir den hier in groß: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Watkescher-Ole-Joergensen-Watstock/Lawson-Watkescher.html und Du wirst nichts zu meckern haben. Für 30 Euro absolut perfekt...er schwimmt, hat ein ausreichend großes und tiefes Netz für Dorsch, Hecht, Mefo und Co., das Garn is so grob, daß sich Drillinge selten verfangen und selbst ein sehr guter Hecht passt problemlos rein. Mehr muss ein Kescher nicht können.


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

moin moin

habe jetzt gesehen bei einem kollegen was wichtig ist 
kaufe dir einen gummierten da bleiben die haken nicht drinnen haengen


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

N1. Den hab ich. Und er schwimmt nur für kurze Zeit, weil das Griffstück nur auf den Alurahmen raufgezogen ist und dort Wasser reinläuft.

Deshalb Griff festkleben und Silikonmasse rein und fertig. Mag den Kescher auch, aber wenn bei mir mal nen neuer kommt, dann wirds ein Ole Joergensen.


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> N1. Den hab ich. Und er schwimmt nur für kurze Zeit, weil das Griffstück nur auf den Alurahmen raufgezogen ist und dort Wasser reinläuft.



Bei mir nicht, der schwimmt bei mir tadellos #c ? Montagsmodell? Dann streich meine Empfehlung lieber.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Keine Ahnung, kann mir im Laden davon mal ein paar anschauen, ob die auch so verarbeitet sind. 

Wie gesagt, ich mag den Kescher. Aber wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stehe, dann würd ich mir für 60-70 Euro den Joergensen Sea Trout Kescher holen.


----------



## Schlammtaucher (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Danke schön!

Dann weiß ich erstmal Bescheid.


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> N1. Den hab ich. Und er schwimmt nur für kurze Zeit, weil das Griffstück nur auf den Alurahmen raufgezogen ist und dort Wasser reinläuft.
> 
> Deshalb Griff festkleben und Silikonmasse rein und fertig. Mag den Kescher auch, aber wenn bei mir mal nen neuer kommt, dann wirds ein Ole Joergensen.


Hi,

habe den auch also schwimmen tut er wirklich nicht so gut auf lange Sicht.Da ich den im Watgürtel auf dem Rücken trage ist bei mir das Moosgummi am Griff nach kurzer Zeit kaputt gegangen von der Reibung beim reinstecken und rausholen.Aber da ich den Kescher erst kurz vorm Landen raushole ist das bei mir ok das er kein Langzeitschwimmer ist sofort untergehen tut meiner nicht.Model habe ich das Sea-Trout  ist doch der mittlere oder kann nacher mal nachmessen?Finde ich vollkommen ok von der Größe 70er Mefos habe ich da locker reinbekommen zu not wird der Fisch etwas gefaltet.Größere Modelle stören mich irgendwie zu sehr bin nicht der breiteste und wenn der Bügel aufm Rücken an den Seiten übersteht stört das schon sehr beim Werfen und so.


Hole mir auch den Ole Jorgensen wenn meiner ganz hinüber ist.


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Kann dir zum Ole Jorgensen raten. Den habe ich mir heute gekauft :l
Vorher immer nur 10,00 - 20,00 Euro Modelle gehabt und nach einiger Zeit merkt man schon den Qualitätsunterschied.

Der OJ ist super verarbeitet, extrem leicht und er hat ein klasse edle Optik. Ob er Fische keschert, muss sich noch zeigen|supergri

Tight Lines


----------



## magnus12 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> ...da ich den Kescher erst kurz vorm Landen raushole ist das bei mir ok das er kein Langzeitschwimmer ist.......wenn der Bügel aufm Rücken an den Seiten übersteht stört das schon sehr beim Werfen und so.


|good:
Damit ist wohl alles gesagt. #6 Gumminetze kann man auch nachrüsten. Schwimmkescher sind toll um abgeschlagene Dorsche aufzubewahren. Beim Forellenfischen hätte ich aber Angst dass ein Fisch im Drill von Aussen da reinschwimmt. 

Es gibt nur wenige Strände an denen ich überhaupt tiefer als bis zum (Fuß)Knöchel reingehe, und selbst dann ist Stranden oft eine sichere, tüddelfreie Alternative. Wirklich brauchen tue ich den Kescher nur im Sommer, wenn der Tang hoch steht. Wer gerne stundenlang im hüfttiefen Wasser rumsteht sieht das natürlich anders. Ich weiss, es gibt solche Stellen und auch dort fängt man Fische, manchmal sogar mehrere hintereinander, ich weiss, ich weiss, aber für mich kein Grund einen teuren Kescher anzuschaffen.


----------



## MaikP (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Ich glaube Ole Jorgensen verkauft die Kescher nur und geht selber ohne los.
1.Der Fisch den du releasen willst sollte gar kein Netz sehen.
2.Wenn dein Drilling im Netz hängt hast du schon 2 Fehler gemacht. Die Dinger gehören verboten.
3.Wenn du dich nicht traust den Fisch zu greifen dann strande ihn.
4.Wenn du ihn dabei verlierst schickt dir der Mefogott einen Größeren.#6

Gruß MaikP


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Persönlich finde ich das Stranden der Fische für die grössere Quälerei! 

An den typischen Mefo-Stränden sind meistens viele Steine, Sand sowieso vorhanden und dann schleift man das arme Tier zum Strand - diese Art der Landung gehört verboten! 

Und Drillinge nutzen meiner Meinung nach immer noch zu viele "Angler", da sollte wirklich ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Ein vernünftiger scharfer Einzelhaken bringt nicht wirklich mehr Aussteiger - und der Vorteil beim Release liegt ganz klar auf der Hand.

Zum Thema zurück: der Kescher ist durchaus für eine schonenede Landung sinnvoll und sollte eine angemessene Grösse und Tiefe des Netzes beinhalten. Ein knotenloses Netz ist selbstverständlich.

Und wenn man mit Einzelhaken fischt, fällt der Kritikpunkt mit verheddern im Netz eh flach....!

Ob der Kescher schwimmt oder nicht, hängt von deinen persönlichen Vorlieben und Vorgehensweisen beim Keschern ab.

Und ausserdem sei gesagt, dass es in S-H immer noch eine Keschermitfürpflicht gibt.......

Tight Lines


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Hi,

an den Stränden wo ich meist fische wär es auch kaum möglich Fische zu stranden.Bei dem Untergrund Steine oft mit Blasentag überwachsen mit Fisch an der Angel rückwärtswatend viel Spass|supergri.Und Handlandung weiss nicht wieviele Fische ich da verloren hätte die ich mit Kescher bekomme.Wenn ich nach vielen Stunden einen dicken Überspringer im Drill habe dann will ich den auch gerne bekommen.Aussteiger gehören zwar immer dazu aber provozieren möchte ich keine.Wenn der Fisch sich im Kescher vertüddelt ist es halt so Fische die ich Kescher kommen eh mit nach Hause man sieht ja vorher was für ein Fisch an der Angel hängt und kann dann entscheiden ob Handlandung oder Kescher.Aber ohne Kescher würde ich persönlich niemals ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## magnus12 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



DirtyDevil70 schrieb:


> Und ausserdem sei gesagt, dass es in S-H immer noch eine Keschermitfürpflicht gibt.......



..... die für viele Vereinsgewässer gilt und z.B. am NOK mit seiner steilen Steinschüttung auch Sinn macht. 

Ich sag ja nichts gegen Kescherbenutzung. Die ist gerade für Anfänger durchaus sinnvoll. Viel Geld ausgeben sollte man aber eher für andere Sachen wie z.B. Bekleidung. Ein teurer Watkescher ist Liebhaberei. Untermaßige, geschonte Fische und Absteiger gehören möglichst noch im Wasser abgehakt.

Um nochmal positiv zu formulieren worauf es ankommt:
1. ein 4kg Fisch muss sicher reinpassen
2.  er darf jedoch nicht so breit sein dasss er behindert
3.  keine Gelenke, rostenden Schrauben etc. 

das wars. :m #h


----------



## Schlammtaucher (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Aha,
Also mit dem Kescher weiß ich jetzt alles wichtige, denkei ich zumindest, danke nochmal. 

Aber wo es gerade angesprochen wurde, wie löst ihr einen Fisch den ihr schwimmen lassen wollt/müsst am besten? 
Habt ihr ne Bestimmte Technik, man will den Fisch ja optimalerweise nicht dabei anfassen....
Hab da noch nicht die ganz große Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet....

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Am Hakenschenkel kann klappen. Dazu muss aber gesagt werden, da es nicht einfach ist einem mit dem Kopf schlagenden Fisch ins Maul zu greifen, während man im Wasser steht, um den Haken zu lösen.

Bei kleinen mag das noch gehen, aber ich bin mir nich sicher ob für den Fisch ein kurzes Anfassen mit nassen Händen nicht besser ist, als ein wildes hin und her schütteln des Hakens.

Dann hatte ich auch schon braune Fische gefangen, wo der Einzelhaken bombenfest sass. Was will man denn da machen? Kurz anfassen und fixieren, Haken lösen und schwimmen lassen sind da meine Meinung nach die bessere Wahl, als hin und her schütteln und das ganze unnötig in die Länge ziehen.

---

Hab dann nochmal eine Frage. Grade bei den Mefos wird ja eine Wissenschaft um das abhaken gemacht. Wenn ich mir die ganzen anderen Fische anschaue, die nach dem Angeln weiter schwimmen und leben (Karpfen und Störe, welche mehrmals gefangen werden), Fische nach dem abfischen, welche weiterleben, genauso wie Fische mit Komoranverletzungen, welche noch an den Haken gehen.

Hält die Meerforelle nun als einziger Fisch garnichts aus, oder weshalb das ganze?

Gibt ja einige Videos wo man Mefos am Strand langsurfen sieht, weil sie vergeblich versuchen in einen Süsswasserzulauf aufzusteigen. Das überleben sie wohl auch. Genauso wie den Anstieg an sich, der auch teilweise Verletzungen mit sich bringt.

PS: Ich fischer selber nur mit Einzelhaken und kleine werden auch im Wasser abgehakt. Lediglich wenn die Fische größer werden, dann gefällt mir die Kescher Lösung, kurz fixieren, Haken raus und schwimmen lassen besser. Immehin hängt da noch irgendwo ein zweiter Haken (vom Springer, oder Blinker) und damit möchte ich mich nicht selber haken.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab dann nochmal eine Frage. Grade bei den Mefos wird ja eine Wissenschaft um das abhaken gemacht. Wenn ich mir die ganzen anderen Fische anschaue, die nach dem Angeln weiter schwimmen und leben (Karpfen und Störe, welche mehrmals gefangen werden), Fische nach dem abfischen, welche weiterleben, genauso wie Fische mit Komoranverletzungen, welche noch an den Haken gehen.
> 
> Hält die Meerforelle nun als einziger Fisch garnichts aus, oder weshalb das ganze?



Die Frage stelle ich mir schon geraume Zeit |kopfkrat . Meine zu kleinen wurden kurz festgehalten, abgehakt und gut...die sind alle putzmunter verschwunden...wie auch andere kleine Fische wie Hechte, Zander und Co....


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



MaikP schrieb:


> 1.Der Fisch den du releasen willst sollte gar kein Netz sehen.
> 2.Wenn dein Drilling im Netz hängt hast du schon 2 Fehler gemacht. Die Dinger gehören verboten.
> 3.Wenn du dich nicht traust den Fisch zu greifen dann strande ihn.
> 4.Wenn du ihn dabei verlierst schickt dir der Mefogott einen Größeren.#6



1. Warum? Der Fisch bleibt ja im Wasser...zumindest bei mir...aber er kann nicht weg.
2. Ansichtssache, ich fische auch Einzelhaken, aber aus anderen Gründen. Es gibt aber Köder, wo ich zurück auf Drilling bin, weil ich zuviel Fehlbisse mit Einzelhaken hatte.
3. Aha...und es ist schonender, einen Fisch über rauhen Sand, Steine und möglichst noch trockenen Sand zu ziehen, als ihn zu keschern |kopfkrat ? 
4. Darauf möchte ich mich nicht verlassen |supergri .


----------



## Tino (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Ganz klares Ja zum Kescher und keschern.

Ich muss keine Kunststücke am und im Wasser veranstalten um einen Fisch, ja ohne Kescher, vom Haken zu befreien.


Ole Joergensen Kescher!!!

Kauft man nur einmal und fertig.


----------



## magnus12 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> wie löst ihr einen Fisch den ihr schwimmen lassen wollt/müsst am besten?
> Habt ihr ne Bestimmte Technik, man will den Fisch ja optimalerweise nicht dabei anfassen....



Idealerweise rutscht man am Vorfach runter zum Hakenschenkel. Das klappt natürlich nicht immer, Anfassen lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden. Das dann aber mit nassen Händen und möglichst gleich auf den Rücken drehen, dann Zappelt er nicht so. 
Zum Hakenlösen - wie bei anderen Fischen halt auch #c 
Besonders im Sommer sollte man den Fisch noch ein Weilchen festhalten und stützen bis er aus eigener Kraft wegschwimmt.


----------



## janko (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

ich habe mehrere Kescher ausprobiert und bin nach dem Ole Kescher wiedr zu meinem alten dänischen Bambuskescher gekommen.
da die Bambuskescher etwas länglich sind, kann man sie besser in den Gürtel stecken, das geht mit dem olekescher schlecht, da dieser immer zur Seite rutscht - olekescher also besser mit Magnetklip..


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



janko schrieb:


> ich habe mehrere Kescher ausprobiert und bin nach dem Ole Kescher wiedr zu meinem alten dänischen Bambuskescher gekommen.
> da die Bambuskescher etwas länglich sind, kann man sie besser in den Gürtel stecken, das geht mit dem olekescher schlecht, da dieser immer zur Seite rutscht - olekescher also besser mit Magnetklip..


Hi,

wie breit ist dein Watgürtel denn?Normal sollte da nichts verrutschen.


----------



## MaikP (7. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Da ich hier Mißverstanden werde muß ich noch mal was ergänzen.
1.Der Fisch den du releasen willst sollte gar kein Netz sehen.
2.Wenn dein Drilling im Netz hängt hast du schon 2 Fehler gemacht. Die Dinger gehören verboten.
3.Wenn du dich nicht traust den Fisch zu greifen dann strande ihn.
4.Wenn du ihn dabei verlierst schickt dir der Mefogott einen Größeren.



> 1. Warum? Der Fisch bleibt ja im Wasser...zumindest bei mir...aber er kann nicht weg.
> 2. Ansichtssache, ich fische auch Einzelhaken, aber aus anderen Gründen. Es gibt aber Köder, wo ich zurück auf Drilling bin, weil ich zuviel Fehlbisse mit Einzelhaken hatte.
> 3. Aha...und es ist schonender, einen Fisch über rauhen Sand, Steine und möglichst noch trockenen Sand zu ziehen, als ihn zu keschern |kopfkrat ?
> 4. Darauf möchte ich mich nicht verlassen |supergri


 
1.Der Fisch den du releasen willst sollte gar kein Netz sehen,
_oder gestrandet werden._
Wem das Ruhigstellen des Fisches schwer fällt der soll den Kescher mit Fisch im Wasser verwenden.
2.Wenn sich der Fisch am Einzelhaken-Durchläufer nach 20 Sekunden nicht verabschiedet hat, hängt er und sollte sehr ruhig und vorsichtig gedrillt werden. Für die Fliegenrute gilt das Gleiche.Das "ruhig" in der Endfase des Drills überträgt sich auf den Fisch -ist meine Erfahrung. Fisch an den Körper
führen, Schnur,Haken greifen-ausklinken- manchmal mit der anderen Hand halten.Die Rute hänge ich wenn nötig in eine Schlaufe an der Jacke dann habe ich 2 Hände frei. Beim 
Hakenlösen im Wasser mit Fisch im Kescher fehlte mir immer eine freie Hand.
_Mit einem montierten Drilling würde ich den Fisch allerdings so nicht abhaken wollen._
_Nichts gegen das Keschern, nur bitte vorher überlegen ob die Lütte da überhaupt rein muß._
Bei den Kleinen kann man Abhaken im Wasser prima üben.
Nochmal zum Stranden:
Wer hektisch zum Strand stolpert ist selber Schuld.
Da ist bei vielen im Hinterkopf " Ich muß mich beeilen sonst ist der Fisch weg". Die Zeit spielt eigentlich nicht gegen einen, sondern nur die selbstgemachte Hektik. Auch große
Fische über Berge von Blasentang zu führen ist kein Problem.

Keschermitführpflicht an der Ostsee? Wäre mir neu!
Ich lass mich aber anhand eines Gesetzestextes gerne beleeren DirtyDevil70.
Ich stecke dann meinen Faltkescher ein, den ich an meinen Vereinsgewässern mitführen darf.

Immer schön entspannt die Küste lang,
und nicht auf der Suche nach der "PB" ( persönliche Best-
"leistung")|supergri

Gruß MaikP


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Hallo an alle, hi Tino...

Leicht, lange Lebensdauer, knotenloses Netz, richtige Größe---das sind u.a. die eigenschaften eines guten Keschers... die persönlichen einzelnen Vorlieben mal beisete gelegt... 

MIR fällt dazu nur einer ein!!! OLE Joergensen!!! fisch den auch schon paar jahre, und am magnetklip top.

Zum thema keschern ja und nein zwecks releasen... die kleinen bekommt man wie bereits gesagt ziemlich gut ab... wenn die fische richtig gut hängen, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als am hakenschenkel, mit der hand oder zange den fisch zu befreien. ich nehme die fische dazu grundsetzlich mit der hand, da das am schnellsten geht, und somit weniger streß für sie ist... was ich bei kleineren fischen gerne mal mache ist, wenn sie schnell gedrillt worden sind, dass ich sie direkt vor mir an der oberfläche austoben lasse-diese kopfschläge an der oberfläche sind bei jedem zweiten fisch (0-45cm) eine self-release möglichkeit.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

...eins noch!!! 

zum thema vertüdelungen des hakens im keschernetz!!!!

-fast keine probleme mit dem keschernetz 
-deutlich weniger köderverluste durch hänger
-weniger aussteiger (bei mir)
-sehr sehr sehr Releasefreundlich


-> EINZELHAKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nur zu empfehlen!!!! Probierts einfach...


----------



## janko (7. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie breit ist dein Watgürtel denn?Normal sollte da nichts verrutschen.



Hab keinen "Backsaver" - nur einen normalen von ca. 4cm Breite - ist aber egal, da der Kescherbügel an Griff gleich weit auseinander läuft.
Qualitativ ist der Olekescher aber unschlagbar...


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*



Tino schrieb:


> Ganz klares Ja zum Kescher und keschern.
> 
> Ich muss keine Kunststücke am und im Wasser veranstalten um einen Fisch, ja ohne Kescher, vom Haken zu befreien.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tino (8. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Dafür ist ja auch kein Kescher gebaut ,um ihn irgendwo stehen zu lassen. 

Warum machst du sowas...

...das macht man mit Schwiegermüttern,aber nie mit nem Joergensen.#q


----------



## quallunaq (8. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

... und *wo* kauft ihr Ole sein Kescher?!


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

gucks du hier:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/watkescher/watkescher-ole-jorgensen.html


----------



## k-bay (8. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Watkescher-Ole-Joergensen-Watstock/Ole-Joegensen-Watkescher.html


----------



## quallunaq (8. November 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

Danx für die schnellen Antworten. Ich wollte nur nicht blind in "irgendeinen" webshop stolpern!


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was gibt es zu beachten bei Watkescher?*

oder man baut sich selber einen nach seinen individuellen Wünschen.


----------

